# Utter chaos with Spitfire Albion One Ostinatum patterns



## Steve S (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm having a nightmare with a pattern I'm trying to set up with Albion One's ostinatum tool.

The DAW is set at 100bpm and the pattern is shown in the attached screenshot. When I hold down the chord, it plays perfectly for a couple of repetitions, and then it starts to break down with the rhythm becoming increasingly sloppy until it starts playing through the rests. Same thing if I play a single note instead of a chord.

Has anybody else experienced this or am I trying to use the tool in a way for which it is not intended?

Steve S


----------



## Satorious (Jun 15, 2020)

This has happened to me also, so I've only used it in about one track... Let's call it "swing"! The only way I've found around it is to rehit the notes at the start of a bar (before things get too sloppy).


----------

